# Clean Nismo s1 R34 GTR from japan.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I really like the crinkle red inlet and engine covers.. And all the other Nismo goodies..

Not sure about the wheels and the (Ganador?) mirrors. The front end would look much cleaner IMO if the registration plate was in its original place and the catch pins on the bonnet were done away with!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Omg that better looking then my wiffyyyyy lol


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn,that is just beautiful.


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Lordy, that is a dream come true! Gorgeous.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

I totally agree with Kadir . ++Plus that splitter would look much in my opinion if it was in its original black finish.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Way too much going on at the front for me, I agree with the splitter being black option.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

It's a Christmas tree !


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely looking 34 with some very nice nismo additions. I love the pic looking through the bonnet vent at the crinkle covers :thumbsup:

Wheels are different but make a nice change, i think they suit the car very well.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice car

wheels are pony tho, as is that sprayed front splitter


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome :clap:

I just would have left away the ganadors tho...


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

this is constructive criticism,as this is something a spent alot of time trying to get right on my 34 after fitting the z tune wings.The wheels for me are not to my taste but each to there own,it,s the off set thats all wrong resulting in the wheels just not filling the arches correctly,it,s amazing how the extra 15mm wider wing make the car look so different around the wheels.After saying all that it,s still a fabulous looking car,and I'm sure the owner is very proud and so he should be,thats one things that make gtr,s so interesting i don't think there's two the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

It would look even better with deeper wheels indeed, but to be honest if i had it i wouldn't really be that worried! Its beautiful in every respect


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34


Terje.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think its a good exemple of a simple tuned R34 GTR and seems to be cared well, knowing that R34s arer getting old now.

The S1 tune is crap actually as you get all the shiny bits and a Nismo computer, but not full potential for the price Nismo asks or asked for the S1.
Neverless you got a Nismo warranty with the tune and the Nissan warranty wasn`t voided too.

The wheels are crap , would be cool with 19" BBS and wider offset, then good suspension for hight adjustements would have made the rest.

For the Ganador mirrors is a love or hate thing, I loved them 10 years ago, now think they look cheap.

Chris


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

as always old is gold


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

the 34's are still the DADDY cars.


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

agreed was looking to buy gtr test drove both bought 34gtr vspec and tuned it up  well worth it


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would love to have Nismo built gtr.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

FullySick26 said:


> I would love to have Nismo built gtr.


Mate, believe me if I say that you won`t get detail-quality, with a Nismo build engine, build in at Omori factory or a Nismo liscenced Nissan dealer,  . . . then with a quality private tuner using Tomei or other quality parts. The Nismo S1, R1 or F-Sports resettings are basic tunes of the RB engine with high quality Nismo parts, but without any engine specific mapping, car specific adjustement of power, nor do you get the engine build in by a real professional tuner who has experience with anything a RB engine high power tuning involves. 

Many peeps think that the mechanics that handle the S1,R1 builds all come from a hardcore experienced RB tuning background . . . but many are nothing more then good mechanics from Nissan dealers with a specific Nismo liscence.

I drove some of the R1 and S1 and even the F-Sport which is supposed to have over 450HP and all felt lame in power delivery, response and top end potential. . . .where a proper unique 500HP RB with specific choosen quality parts is not only more responsive, but would also say more reliable on a track.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont think its the Offset, its looks right in the close up pic. Its just the choice of alloys and the need for it to be lowered 25-30mm


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice car!


----------

